# Who Is Going To CPMC



## duckling (Sep 26, 2013)

I am going to Cpmc.wana know anybody other than me is going there..


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

CONGRATS:thumbsup:

a girl here; Zara is joining CPMC, ofcourse u r not alone...:cool!:


----------



## confused-soul (Nov 3, 2012)

My best friend. She's extremely nice


----------



## duckling (Sep 26, 2013)

anas90 said:


> CONGRATS:thumbsup:a girl here; Zara is joining CPMC, ofcourse u r not alone...:cool!:


Thank [email protected]

- - - Updated - - -



confused-soul said:


> My best friend. She's extremely nice


really that's very good


----------



## Noctural (Nov 3, 2012)

i am..! do kow when the classes start?


----------



## duckling (Sep 26, 2013)

i asked them..they told me in 1st week of december bt did'nt tell me the exect date
how they will inform us,by call or by letter sort of thing?


----------



## Noctural (Nov 3, 2012)

they said they wil text and call...probably this week.!


----------



## duckling (Sep 26, 2013)

oh...ok


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

Yes I am


----------



## duckling (Sep 26, 2013)

zara13 said:


> Yes I am


yp..i know..wts ur agg.


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

duckling said:


> yp..i know..wts ur agg.


It's 76%.


----------



## duckling (Sep 26, 2013)

is there any bookshop within the college....i gona live in hostel and dnt know which books i have to take with me there


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

Yes the Assitant Dean told me that there is a book shop within the campus. Also on the white coat ceremony they shall give us the booklist so you can get them from some place else too if you want.


----------



## Noctural (Nov 3, 2012)

yes there is a bookshop which has everything we would need from books to stationaries and white coats and dissection sets too.! so u dont hav to worry.


----------



## duckling (Sep 26, 2013)

thanku.......both of you


----------



## Innocent Heart (Aug 19, 2013)

When you received call from cpmc?


----------



## zizi (Jul 28, 2013)

i am..

- - - Updated - - -

but they told me that there classes..might start in the mid of dec...:red:


----------



## Noctural (Nov 3, 2012)

anyone know their number which they actualli pick up? i want to call them and ask for sure when the classes start.


----------



## duckling (Sep 26, 2013)

Yp...i have a numbr of a person named Mr.Rashid.i call him whenever it is needed..03002626062

- - - Updated - - -



zizi said:


> i am..- - - Updated - - -but they told me that there classes..might start in the mid of dec...:red:


really..these dayz are passing very slowly..they told my mother of first week..


----------



## Noctural (Nov 3, 2012)

did he tel u for sure when the classes will start?

- - - Updated - - -

i asked him he says probably around 9 december.


----------



## duckling (Sep 26, 2013)

no he did'nt tell me the exact date.he said probebly in first week and u will b informed

- - - Updated - - -



zizi said:


> i am..
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> but they told me that there classes..might start in the mid of dec...:red:


 you are a girl na?


----------



## duckling (Sep 26, 2013)

white coat ceremony is going to held on 7th dec


----------



## Crypt (Oct 8, 2013)

duckling said:


> white coat ceremony is going to held on 7th dec


what IS the white coat ceremony??

I hope i can get my answer before my urges to make a whole thread about it overpower me...:/


----------



## Noctural (Nov 3, 2012)

hahaha crypt it is a ceremony much like the orientation with tea except that the students wear white coat and take a formal oath of the doctors.
its cool. parents are invited too.


----------



## zara13 (Nov 27, 2012)

Yup its on the website, muhammad asif 
White Coat Ceremony shall be on the 7th, and classes shall start on 9th December. Good Luck everyone!


----------

